# PARIS | Rive Gauche | U/C



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

08/01/2019

*Le Monde Headquarters* | AUSTERLITZ










































































*Le France* | TOLBIAC

The renovation is over.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

08/01/2019

*Kaleï* | TOLBIAC











*M9B3/M9B4 Building* | MASSENA




















*B1B1/B1B3 Building* | BRUNESEAU




















*B1A1/B1A2 Building* | BRUNESEAU


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

08/01/2019

*B1A4 Building* | BRUNESEAU




































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


And I've also posted photos of the Tours Duo on their thread for those interested.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The winning project of the competition "Inventer Bruneseau" (which should include 2 new skyscrapers) will be revealed next Monday, March 11. The last two teams are composed of :

- Heatherwick Studio, Lina Ghotmeh Architecture, DVVD, Brénac & Gonzalez
- David Adjaye, Youssef Thomé, Hardel & Le Bihan, , Buzzo & Spinelli

This is the video of one of the non-selected project (with Christian de Portzamparc, MAD, X-TU and Carlo Ratti) :









Screenshots from the video :
















































http://gianniranaulo.com/portfolio-item/architecture/06_bruneseau/


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> This is the video of one of the non-selected project (with Christian de Portzamparc, MAD, X-TU and Carlo Ratti) :


Too bad it was not selected, it looks soooo nice hno:

Do we have any renders of those 2 other projects which will be revealed next Monday ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

I agree, this one was quite appealing, but I'm more optimistic (well, I always am) than worried for the winning project. No, we don't have other renders yet, just be patient, it will come fast.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The winner will finally be reveiled on March 13 during the MIPIM.

Renders of the *A7A8 building*, which will be the last constructed building in the Austerlitz sector. Added in the projects list. Also, I wonder, should I remove the projects from the list once they are completed or should I let them ? Because if I remove them, the list will be very different from what it was at the start but if I let them, there will be a lot of projects in the end.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

08/03/2019

*B1A1/B1A2 Building* | BRUNESEAU








































*B1A4 Building* | BRUNESEAU

































































*B1B1/B1B3 Building* | BRUNESEAU


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

08/03/2019

*M9B3/M9B4 Building* | MASSENA






















*Kaleï* | TOLBIAC











*Le Monde Headquarters* | AUSTERLITZ










































































A photo of *Home* (2015) :











And the *Cité de la Mode et du Design* :










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Also, the *1Hotel Paris* has been approved. :yes:


----------



## Adam Cohen (Jun 12, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/events/416158209152638?view=permalink&id=419788902122902


----------



## CoelhoBR (Feb 16, 2019)

Very nice! Will be visiting Paris next month.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

And here we go, the laureate has just been reveiled with the main tower being around 180 m :










https://twitter.com/PavillonArsenal/status/1105173012314230789


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Two more renders and the video of the project :




























The non-selected projects :

*IP Factory (finalist)* : Heatherwick / Arte Charpentier / Brénac & Gonzalez / HEMAA / DVVD / Lina Ghotmeh / Atelier Nebout











*Nouvel Air* : BIG / LAN / NP2F











*Ville augmentée* : 2Portzamparc / X-TU / MAD / Carlo Ratti / CALQ


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

except the tower on the left, I like the overall project, especially this new highrise ! (how tall is it ?)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Two more photos of *Le Monde HQ* :






















And a few others of the district during a small walk.

_Passerelle Simone-de-Beauvoir_ :




















_The Grands Moulins de Paris, rehabilitated into university buildings._


























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

07/05/2019

*Le Monde Headquarters* | AUSTERLITZ








































































































*A7A8 Building* | AUSTERLITZ

The ongoing demolitions :











*Airtime* | TOLBIAC

Recently completed. I forgot to put it in the list, it's now added.




















*Kaleï* | TOLBIAC





























*M9B3/M9B4 Building* | MASSENA


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

07/05/2019

*B1A4 Building* | BRUNESEAU















































































*B1B1/B1B3 Building* | BRUNESEAU





















*B1A1/B1A2 Building* | BRUNESEAU


























































*Wood'Up* | BRUNESEAU

The building permit has been granted :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

And some more pictures here and there :

























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *University of Chicago launches construction of new Center in Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruneseau district.

















*Wood'Up *| Bruneseau 









*Lots B1B1/B1B3* | Bruneseau










*Le Berlier* | Bruneseau

































*In Vivo* | Masséna

Work started.









Renders :

















*Tour de la Biodiversité* | Masséna


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*New G* | Masséna 

























*Tour Watt *| Masséna 

Renovation has been completed.
*







*

































































*Home *| Masséna 
















Arthur Weidmann


----------

